
Beyond Pair Programming:  Open Individualistic Competitive Programming (do you think this can work well?) - amichail

======
amichail
Suppose you ask a team of developers to act individually to implement some
system.

Each member of the team would be able to see what everyone else is doing in
real time.

Each member can copy any code fragment from any other member as soon as that
code fragment has been typed.

The goal of course is to end up with at least one member of the team with a
solid code base that satisfies the spec.

Members are then paid based on code that made its way to that solid code base.
Note that you would not be rewarded highly for mostly copying code from others
even if you are the first one to end up with a working system.

~~~
henryw
I was going to say that the answer is easy. But after thinking, typing, and
backspacing, I think that the final code will probably be some really really
good code because it would have been improved upon so many times. This is
based on the assumption that all programmers are about equally good. Otherwise
everyone will be using the one best coder's code, with some slight
improvements maybe.

Figuring out who gets paid what might be really complicated.

